# Can you have too much progesterone?



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

This may seem like a ridiculous question but can you have too much progesterone? I'm very lucky and have managed a natural BFP. Clinic told me to go on Clexane, baby asprin, 100 of Prontogest & 2 utrogestan pessaries 200mg per day. I only got BFP 4 days ago but since I started all this stuff my stomach is swollen and quiet uncomfortable especially by the end of the day. Is it because I'm on too much progesterone given its a natural BFP? Or given previous miscarriages (1 blighten ovum, 1 chemical & 1 unexplained) that I need it.

Thanks
Clare


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

As midwives this is not an area we know much about. You are probably better off disucssing with a gynaecology nurse or doctor. 

However from what I have read 
Natural progesterone is safe to use during pregnancy and may likely prevent many first trimester spontaneous abortions but should be used with caution in nursing as it may stop lactation. In the first trimester of pregnancy progesterone production is the sole responsibility of the ovaries, often fail to produce sufficient levels to maintain the pregnancy. By the second trimester, the placenta itself is responsible for producing progesterone, and it hikes the level of this hormone to 486% higher than the non-pregnant norm.


If you are taking progesterone and get pregnant, you must continue taking progesterone until at least the 16th week. I personally would not stop if I had seriously low levels to begin with. But it is best to work with your health care practitioner if this is the case. They will continuously monitor your levels to make sure they are healthy for pregnancy.

This is from the internet as like I say as midwives not something we know alot about. If you are concerned please discuss with whoever has started you on the treatment. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

